
NetBSD: a new version of the CDDL dtrace and ZFS code - algorithm314
https://github.com/NetBSD/src/commit/bae129c5e36fe3b2ded1e036fc2f6f12430f55e0
======
ryao
This makes NetBSD the 6th OpenZFS platform, after Illumos, FreeBSD, Linux, Mac
OS X and OSv. The 7th if you include the under development Windows port:

[https://github.com/openzfsonwindows/ZFSin](https://github.com/openzfsonwindows/ZFSin)

~~~
rjsw
This is an update, ZFS was first included in NetBSD in 2009.

~~~
johnnyOnTheSpot
But has never been stable. The root device vops look-up would cause kernel
panics. Never worked out why. There has been some new efforts to make it
useable though.

------
equalunique
>this version is based on FreeBSD svn r315983"

For anyone interested, I believe these are the relevant CDDL dtrace/zfs
components from that revision of FreeBSD, from early 2017:
[https://svnweb.freebsd.org/base/head/sys/cddl/?pathrev=31598...](https://svnweb.freebsd.org/base/head/sys/cddl/?pathrev=315983)

------
brian_herman
Nice! Good job Netbsd!

